# Black Diamond(Spilo) or Black(Rhombeus) Piranha?



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Hi. I was wondering if this is a misprint. Click on the link
Aquascape

It says it's a Black Diamond Piranha but the scientific name right next to it says "Serrasalmus Rhombeus." I'm thinking it should say "Serrasalmus Spilopleura." Did they just mix up the common and scientific names?
I don't think that's a Rhombeus in the pic.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe i´m wrong, it´s very hard to tell with small Serras but i believe that´s a S. Rhombeus!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There are some fish that look like S. rhombeus but are inactuality another species. One such species is S. altipinis. This fish is the closest appearing to S. rhombeus and is very highbacked. But I have no live or dead examples to compare it to other than citation work and photographs.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

That is a rhom most likely IMO. Definatlly not a Spilo.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

could be another species, but it looks like a rhom to me too


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes, it is a Rhom definately!!! Serras are hard to decipher when small, but the pix has strong characteristics of a Rhom


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Ok...it does look like a Rhom but the name should say Black Piranha and not Black Diamond Piranha. The Black Diamond Piranha is one of the common names for Spilopleura right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MarcusK408 Posted on May 25 2003, 10:33 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ok...it does look like a Rhom but the name should say Black Piranha and not Black Diamond Piranha. The Black Diamond Piranha is one of the common names for Spilopleura right?


Common names are dime a dozen. Dealer can call it whatever he wants to. Its not a scientific name, therefore not bound by its description.


----------

